# Happy 4th Birthday, Max!



## Trina (Sep 11, 2009)

In honor of Max turning 4 yesterday, I baked him a Ginger Banana Party Cake with Mock-Choc Frosting.










It was a "small affair" but he seemed to enjoy it.


----------



## AngelJ (Aug 24, 2009)

:birthday: Max!!!! Such a handsome boy :wub:

Your cake looked great!!!


----------



## mahhi22 (Jul 14, 2009)

What a great looking cake! Happy birthday Max!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

GORGEOUS boy! :birthday:


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

:birthday:


----------



## Trina (Sep 11, 2009)

Max and I thank you for all of the compliments. And the cake was good-I tried a bite!


----------

